# give me something to draw.



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

nothing smutty though you kinky freaks.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

guess what I’m gonna say


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

miku hatsune from matryoshka


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

a cat


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Hexigoon said:


> nothing smutty though you kinky freaks.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Jaune Arc from RWBY


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Suntide said:


> guess what I’m gonna say


Doh! Have a Killua!












ColdNobility said:


> miku hatsune from matryoshka














WickerDeer said:


> a cat














letdown said:


> Jaune Arc from RWBY


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Hexigoon said:


> Doh! Have a Killua!
> 
> View attachment 865571
> 
> ...


As always, your work is wonderful~!


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh wow. 
Did you really draw those?
They're amazing! I'm so impressed.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

letdown said:


> As always, your work is wonderful~!





Kynx said:


> Oh wow.
> Did you really draw those?
> They're amazing! I'm so impressed.


Aw Thanks! I do appreciate that. Yeah, I drew them, it was fun.

I'm open to doing more if requested.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Hexigoon said:


> Aw Thanks! I do appreciate that. Yeah, I drew them, it was fun.
> 
> I'm open to doing more if requested.


Spiderman & deadpool


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

WHAT THE FUCK THEYRE SO GOOD WHY IS THIS IN SPAM WORLD


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

nice art hexigoon!


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

rats dancing on a table?


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Hexigoon said:


> Aw Thanks! I do appreciate that. Yeah, I drew them, it was fun.
> 
> I'm open to doing more if requested.


don't feel pressured to do this since you've already done one of my requests but i'd love to see a drawing of the singer mitski


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Awesome work, Hexigoon! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jansen (May 7, 2020)

Whoa, that's awesome work! Could you draw my avatar?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Kynx said:


> Spiderman & deadpool














Suntide said:


> WHAT THE FUCK THEYRE SO GOOD WHY IS THIS IN SPAM WORLD


LOL Thanks buddy, I put it in spam world because I initially thought I'd draw them really crappy as a joke.

But yeah, I could probably move the thread if I'm going to be serious with it..



attic said:


> rats dancing on a table?














letdown said:


> don't feel pressured to do this since you've already done one of my requests but i'd love to see a drawing of the singer mitski


Oh no worries, It's not a problem.












WickerDeer said:


> Awesome work, Hexigoon! Thank you for sharing!





ColdNobility said:


> nice art hexigoon!


Thank you guys! 
You're welcome too~




Jansen said:


> Whoa, that's awesome work! Could you draw my avatar?


Hey thanks! And sure, but do you have a larger version of it?


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

Wonderful


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

i got two requests if thats cool

can ya draw hayao miyazaki smoking a cig and saying anime was a mistake

also singer frank ocean 

love ya drawings


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Hexigoon said:


> View attachment 910249
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🤩 When I grow up I want to be like you.


Do you wish for more prompts? I'm usually the person everyone hates being next to in telestrations >:3c

How about a Hexigoomba?


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

A half cyborg half bad ass punk mercenary lady who uses swords (and/or other weapons).


----------

